# Picked up a new AR today...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nothing special... I was just looking for a super lightweight AR to do some hunting with. I will be holding onto my R-15, but this is an extra toy.









It's a Bushmaster Carbon 15. All polymer upper and lower. Super light gun, but not something I would push too hard.

Anyone own one of these? I am just hoping to get 1-2" groups out of it. I sure don't expect it to be as accurate as my R-15, but hopefully good enough for hunting! I'll toss the cheapo Bushnell red dot it came with. What optics should I put on it???


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking rig, good luck with it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I hate to tell you this. A buddy of mine has the same gun and the screws where the rail attaches to the upper stripped out. It being all carbon fiber the threads just dont hold up in the upper, I have heard this from a few others also.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Well I hate to tell you this. A buddy of mine has the same gun and the screws where the rail attaches to the upper stripped out. It being all carbon fiber the threads just dont hold up in the upper, I have heard this from a few others also.


Hmm... I wonder if maybe they addressed that issue? My rail only has one screw on the top and it's threaded into a bushing going around the gas tube....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Not there, back just above your forward assit, there a small screw that attaches the top rail to the upper.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

if yours only has the one close to the forarm they must have addressed the issue. His was real close to the charging handle


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Not there, back just above your forward assit, there a small screw that attaches the top rail to the upper.


Mine is screwless apparently... lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

looking at yours , they have moved the screw. How is it attached just infront of the charging handle?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Thats a good question. I have it stripped now and I thought maybe there would be a screw coming from underneath up into the rail but nope. Nothing there at all. Best I can tell is that it's been hammered into a dove tail channel on top of the upper and just kept in place with the one set screw.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

good deal then, they must have fixed the problem. other then that one thing his gun shoots very well, not quite as good as my r-15 but he doesnt reload either. I like the weight of his gun and have been thinking of buying a carbon fiber lower and then an upper like I posted in your other post. He kinda rigged his by using 5 min epoxy on the screw and then screwing it back on LOL, its been holding though


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice rig Chris ! You don't mess around. LOL A hunting partner/friend of mine has the same gun and has had zero issues with his. I have heard about the screws and we had someone on here who had the same problem. Looks like it's been rectified. Have fun !


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Any excuse for a new gun sounds like a good reason to me.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Nice rig Chris ! You don't mess around. LOL A hunting partner/friend of mine has the same gun and has had zero issues with his. I have heard about the screws and we had someone on here who had the same problem. Looks like it's been rectified. Have fun !


Was that bigdrowdy1 ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No Don, it was oneshotcowboy.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Almost got her looking pretty today. Ordered up some Magpul stuff. I managed to screw that up when I ordered the mil-spec stock instead of the commercial-spec one. So that part is incomplete.









Screwed up again and ordered the wrong sling. Apparently I thought I was going to have some place to attach this quick release thingy:









Maybe I can redeem myself on Thursday when the correct stuff comes in. Right now I just feel like an idiot.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doh ! That's the worst part about the whole mil-spec vs. comm. spec sizes as both are so close. Looking pretty sweet though.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

if your gona toss that red dot you can toss it my way lol


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

christopher said:


> if your gona toss that red dot you can toss it my way lol


PM me your address. You can have it.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

[sup]pm sent[/sup]


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I got her all finished and sighted in today.

Not nearly as happy with the groups as I am with my Remington R-15 but I was also shooting from the ground and using sticks. Not quite the same as shooting from a bench. Plus we had a little wind.

Anyway.... got her dialed in pretty good out to 100 yards. Also added on a Nikon M-223 scopeand some other accessories. I've been wanting one of these for a while now.

So it's done for now. I am really happy with how it turned out. I need to get a weight on it soon.... but it's super light. Should be great with the single point sling to just keep "hanging around" while we're out night calling.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Range shot.... nothing special. I think I can get a 1" group out of it at 100 yards if I can shoot from a bench.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

That is a sweet looking AR !!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great looking AR, can't wait to get one built like it.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice new toy. Found a load yet?


----------

